# FET with Endo Scratching?



## akduce83 (Apr 28, 2013)

Hi ladies
Long time since I've posted due to 4 failed FETs and so had a break since September last year where in MArch I found out I hada thyroid problem.
I'm having my last blastocyst transfer tomorrow following having the endo scratch. Just wondered what ladies have had this and it's worked?
Hoping my last blastie will be the one as I'm running out of hope x


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi,
I had an endo scratch before my fet but I don't know if it was successful or not. On the 2ww just now.

I do know a couple of women on the iakentro thread have had bfp's after previous bfns and the difference is the scratch. It doesn't seem to matter if a fresh or frozen cycle ( tho they have been fets as iakentro specialises in freeze all cycles )

Will update next weekend when I find out if it has helped me.

good luck for tomorrow

X z


----------



## akduce83 (Apr 28, 2013)

Thank you for reply good luck and baby dust it works my OTD 1st July x


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Hi I had an endo scratch before my fet in March and I am now 18 weeks pregnant. I also used embryo glue so i have no idea which of the two contributed to my success. Best of luck for your transfer xxx


----------



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

I was going to go for it but my consultant advised against it. 

He said if it's the right end embryo it will stick regardless of having scratch. If it's not the right one it won't make a difference. 

I still wanted to try it again though, In the end I went with his advice x


----------



## ema1978 (Sep 19, 2013)

Hi,

I had two failed attempts - one fresh, one FET. The first consultant I spoke with after the second attempt told me the same thing as Josie said. Reading a lot of positive stories I have decided to give it a try. I don't know the outcome yet but I hope the efforts will be worthwhile.

Good luck everyone


----------



## kazwhelo (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi there, I had my FET in May, following my first ever endo scratch and I'm now 8 weeks pregnant, pregnant for the first time ever after nearly 10 years of trying. I honestly believe the scratch is one of the reasons this try has worked. I also have a thyroid problem and made sure I sorted it out before our final roll of the dice. 

Good luck to you. Xx


----------



## akduce83 (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks ladies. I'm going to test Friday.
I fear it's not worked not really felt much a few twinges here and there. I too have a thyroid issue which I've been on meds since march.

This is my last FET with 1 blastie on board so I'm kind of hoping this one will work.

I'm just scared I'm going to have a BFN x


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Just to let you know so far so good. BFP for me. Still v early but fingers xd.

I don't know if the scratch helped but glad I did it 

X x


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Awww congrats Mierran delighted for you  So do you fancy another set of twins or not really lol? Really happy for you it's great news x


----------



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

Congratulations, brilliant news x


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Ta.  

Blondie - tbh I don't care - so long as they and I are healthy. The more the merrier and twins would mean I didn't have to buy another pram
But a singleton would be easier , and less risks etc etc. 

Last time i was sure it was twins. This time if i had  to bet it would be on a singleton but you just don't know . I may be eating those words in a couple of weeks

Time will tell. Atm just happy i have that cross on the hpt

you going for 2 embies again?

Josie - good luck.  Only a couple of weeks and those icebabies will be getting snuggled in - hopefully for 9 long wonderful months


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi I'm having the endo scratch next week. Any good? Is it worth it? X


----------

